# Bully Bonanza!!!



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

We are preparing for Bully Bonanza 2011! Once again, PetSafe Village in West Knoxville has kindly offered us space. THANK YOU PetSafe Village! As you may or may not know, the purpose of the Bully Bonanza is to increase awareness in the community - awareness of responsible ownership, awareness of needs for spay/neuter, awareness of the plight of this wonderful breed, awareness of necessary vetting, awareness of the MANY homeless bullies, awareness of the negative impact dog fighting has on a community - well I guess you have my point! We are offering FREE booth space to groups/folks who have a product, service or need to share with bullies or their owners. If you have adopt-a-bulls, hold classes for training or activities, offer spay/neuter or vetting services - especially low-cost, offer resources for pet owners, have information on this breed OR BSL - we want you there! If you plan to participate by setting up a booth, please submit your registration form by May 10th, 2011. As we receive your registrations, you will be added to postings on this event so that you receive advertising prior to the event. If you can not attend BUT would like to supply information to be handed out that day, please contact me so we can arrange the pick -up or delivery of that literature. Donations of items for door prizes would be greatly appreciated as well. If you are bringing adopt-a-bulls or personal dogs, please be sure they are current on vaccines, that you have a crate for any dog without a handler (we have set up rules for safety and one is that there is only one dog per handler), that you are taking applications only at the Bully Bonanza, all dogs have metal buckle collars, no flexi/retractable leashes, and that you maintain a 3 ft boundary between dogs.

DATE: May 21, 2011

TIME: 10 AM to 2 PM with set up starting at 8:30 AM

LOCATION: PetSafe Village

10424 Electric Avenue

Knoxville, TN 37932

CONTACT: Wendy Jackson

865-202-2520

[email protected]

If you know of anyone that would benefit from a booth at this event, please feel free to forward this message. We are open to activities that encourage the owners of bullies to embrace the work ethic of this breed. We feel that sharing activities that showcase the heart and drive of this breed is a great way to provide alternatives to dog fighting.

Bully Bonanza 2011

Thought I'd let everyone know about this.

I'm trying to go, and hoping I can see some of our GP members from the local and surrounding areas here. No show, just good clean fun and education with some demos along the way.

I was in attendance last year, and it was mainly focused around education and adoption with Schutzund and WP demos, along with a beginner's agility course that you can play around with, and an unofficial meet and greet kinda thing. I had a blast meeting other area APBT lovers, and even met a couple people from another forum I was a member of before my joining of GP.

Totally excited and can't wait!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

*UPDATE* Unfortunately, I was not able to attend this year's Bully Bonanza, but I hope some of our TN folks here were able to attend and can give an update to the success and events/vendors that were in attendance and possibly provide some photos. 

Here's to hoping I can get to the Greeneville show and meet up with Jessie (Circle M Kennels) and some of our other TN members here!


----------

